

Architecture awards and relationships (Derek Sivers married today) - limist
http://sivers.org/married

======
raheemm
Even when sharing good news, he does it in a way that his readers can find
insightful.

------
limist
The title is Sivers' roundabout way of saying he's getting married today -
while sharing a useful perspective for everyone else. :)

------
aristoxenus
Always nice to hear when the good guy gets the girl.

~~~
mburney
I'm not sure about that...Sivers seems more like a bad-ass that _appears_ like
a good guy.

~~~
Psyonic
What do you mean? Can't a bad-ass be a good guy?

------
vijaydev
Congrats sivers !

------
wallflower
The book he mentions is the best book I've read about software architecture
that will never be found in the Technical/Computer books section. I've given
away at least five copies as Thank You gifts. The beauty of the book is that
he presents such a convincing case for the importance of adaptability and a
core architecture to enable that - that you start to view the codebase you are
working on, heck, even your life through the perspective of: "what decisions
am I making now that might impact the ability to change"

~~~
alecco
'97 BBC series <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8639555925486210852#>

It seems the author himself uploaded the videos and encourages their use.
Amazing.

~~~
wallflower
Stewart Brand was a pioneer in sharing information even before information was
_easily_ shareable (2400 baud modems)

"In late 1968, Brand assisted electrical engineer Douglas Engelbart with The
Mother of All Demos, a famous presentation of many revolutionary computer
technologies (including the mouse) to the Fall Joint Computer Conference in
San Francisco.

Brand surmised that, given the necessary consciousness, information, and
tools, human beings might reshape the world they had made (and were making)
for themselves into something environmentally and socially sustainable. The
fact that he had builders, designers, and engineers as friends surely
influenced his reasoning."

Father of The WELL (One of the first and most influential BBS)

And: Whole Earth Catalog

More: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whole_Earth_Catalog>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Brand>

------
mkramlich
Smart guy, great writer, successful entrepreneur, pretty woman -- all of this
is full of win. Congrats to both!

------
jafl5272
Hooray! One more person finds his way out of the darkness.

~~~
DTrejo
Are you saying single life is dark?

~~~
jafl5272
I should have been more specific:

> a great relationship is not something you find. It's something you (both)
> make.

This is something many people haven't figured out. I was happy to see one more
who now has.

